# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UnlockTool FRP:  حدف اكونت جوجل remove google account  Infinix X623 Hot 6X

## mohamed73

حدف اكونت جوجل remove google account  Infinix X623 Hot 6X          

```
[EDL] FACTORY RESET Selected Model : Infinix Hot 6X
Code Name : X623
Operation : Factory Reset [1]
  Authenticating... OK
  Retrieving data... OK [225,96 KiB]
Initializing data... OK
Waiting for HS-USB QDLoader 9008... COM23
Connecting to device... OK
Handshaking... OK
Reading bootloader info... OK
  Serial : 1041725913 SoC : [Snapdragon 425] [MSM8917] [0x000560E1]
  OEM : Qualcomm [0x0000] Model : Unknown [0x0000]
  PK_HASH[0] : CC3153A80293939B90D02D3BF8B23E02
  PK_HASH[1] : 92E452FEF662C74998421ADAD42A380F
Writing flash programmer... OK
Connecting to flash programmer... OK
Configuring device... OK
  Firehose config : eMMC [Sector:512] [Target:4096] [Host:1048576] 
Reading partition map... OK - LU Count : 1
Reading software info... OK
   Model Name : Infinix X623
   Product Name : QL1819
   Manufacturer : INFINIX MOBILITY LIMITED
   Android Version : 8.1.0
   Security Patch : 2018-11-01
   Build ID : X623-QL1819ABCDEFI-O-181127V40
   Build Date : Tue Nov 27 22:52:20 CST 2018
Formatting USERDATA... OK
Erasing FRP... OK
Total sector : 1024
Rebooting... OK
UNLOCKTOOL 2022.05.25.0
Elapsed time : 7 minutes 5 seconds
```

----------

